# restarci male



## kroppslotion

*S*alve a tutti; sto lavorando a una tesi di traduzione comparativa su una novella della deledda, l'ospite, tradotta in spagnolo da Miguel Domenge Mir il quale fa diversi errori che devo ovviamente segnalare, proponendo soluzioni alternative e più fedeli. *H*o un problema con questa frase: 

"*M*a l'ufficialetto restò male", tradotta erroneamente come "pero el oficialillo quédose con cierta preocupaciòn".

*L*'espressione restarci/rimanerci male, pare che in spagnolo non sia proprio simile. ho cercato ovunque, nei dizionari perfino più autorevoli (DRAE & co.), ma nulla. *C*'è chi propone: saber mal, ma ha un significato completamente diverso; così come quedar disgustado o encogido (proprio non adatto).
*Q*ualche spagnolo all'ascolto? *G*razie


----------



## InterpreterALE

"Restare male" tiene relación con estar enfermo (enfermedad: malattia).

La traducción sería: *El oficial siguió enfermo*.

| A | L | E |


----------



## kroppslotion

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta. No es asì; es decir: el oficialillo no està enfermo; su amigo se fue con una chica que gustaba a èl (no obstante sabìa que le gustaba) y él està algo decepcionado. come se puede decir en espanol? los diccionarios traducen con: saber mal o quedars disgustado o encogido, pero no es la misma cosa.


----------



## Silvia10975

Ciao kroppslotion, prova a dare un'occhiata su questo thread già esistente, magari ti aiuta:
rimanerci male


----------



## gatogab

kroppslotion said:


> *S*alve a tutti; sto lavorando a una tesi di traduzione comparativa su una novella della Deledda, L'ospite, tradotta in spagnolo da Miguel Domenge Mir il quale fa diversi errori che devo ovviamente segnalare, proponendo soluzioni alternative e più fedeli. *H*o un problema con questa frase:
> 
> "*M*a l'ufficialetto restò male", tradotta erroneamente come "pero el oficialillo quédose con cierta preocupaciòn".
> 
> *L*'espressione restarci/rimanerci male, pare che in spagnolo non sia proprio simile. ho cercato ovunque, nei dizionari perfino più autorevoli (DRAE & co.), ma nulla. *C*'è chi propone: saber mal, ma ha un significato completamente diverso; così come quedar disgustado o encogido (proprio non adatto).
> *Q*ualche spagnolo all'ascolto? *G*razie


*Restarci male = quedar mal. Como estado de ánimo, no de salud, en este caso.*
gg


----------



## kroppslotion

Grazie davvero... Cercando con più calma, vedo che "quedar disgustado" non va poi così male... Nel senso, disgustado ha anche un senso figurato, in castigliano, che è proprio quello di rattristato o afflitto. Ora mi chiedo: si usa? 
Quedar mal so che esiste ma sinceramente dalle ricerche fatte non ho proprio capito a che si riferisse di preciso. In questo caso è 'rimanere male' per la delusione: estuvo decepcionado, secondo voi, va bene?
Grazie davvero, molto gentili


----------



## gatogab

Ho tradotto in tal modo 'restarci male' così che tu possa trovare i sinonimi o un diverso modo di dire, confacente al contesto.
Nelle traduzioni, secondo me, bisogna '_rischiare'._
(Mi sono rivisto nel link inviato da Silvia)
Auguri.
gg


----------



## 0scar

Como dice gatogab es *quedar mal*, es una frase de todos los días, por ej. *quedó mal después del divorcio/después de la muerte de su hijo,* etc.


----------



## kroppslotion

*I*o rischierei pure, ma in ballo ci stanno i punti della tesi :-D! Scherzo, ovviamente. Mannaggia a me e alla tesi in traduzione comparata... E vada per quedar mal; trovo pure nel Drae una definizione simile. Bah. avrei un altro caso da proporre, ma è meglio che apra un altro thread. 
El oficialillo quedò mal. Nel senso: rimase male in quanto deluso dalla condotta dell'amico, che c'ha provato con una ragazza che già lui aveva notato in precedenza. 
A volte il castigliano è più complesso del sardo! !


----------



## Neuromante

Pero al oficialillo le sentó mal.
Creo que deberías poner la frase anterior, para ver como encaja todo el texto.


----------



## kroppslotion

Al oficial Leandri gustaba una chica, Margherita y confiesò todo a su amigo Boly. Boly no es _interesado_ en el bueno que hay en Margherita, ni le importa que le quiera, solo es _interesado_ en _su_ herencia y la _dote_: por eso trata de conquistarla y, al final, incluso hacen el amor. Leandri imagina todo y por eso se enoja; està desilusionado, *quedò mal*. *Le sentò mal*, qué quiere decir precisamente?

Esta es la frase:
"muchos de los concurrentes que no tenìan ganas de bailar habìan emprendido poéticas excursiones, y Leandri se fijò pronto en que tampoco Boly y Margherita estaban en la explanada [se fueron a una fiesta en una explanada cerca de sus pueblo, n.d.r.]. No habìa mal alguno en ello, y nadie lo notò. Pero el oficialillo quédose con cierta preoccupaciòn".
El traductor hace un error, porque en italiano la autora no dice que Leandri estaba preocupado porque no les vì en la explanada, sino que "restò male" porque no pensaba que su amigo Boly podìa irse con Margherita y hacer lo que dije antes.
Asì es.


----------



## gatogab

kroppslotion said:


> Al oficial Leandri le gustaba una chica, Margherita y confesò todo a su amigo Boly. Boly no está _interesado_ en el bueno  la bondad que hay en Margherita, ni le importa que le quiera, solo está _interesado_ en _su_ herencia y la _dote_: por eso trata de conquistarla y, al final, incluso hacen el amor. Leandri imagina (¿?) todo y por eso se enoja; està desilusionado, *quedò mal*. *Le sentò mal*, qué quiere decir precisamente?


_*Sentar*_ #8
gg


----------



## licinio

_Llevarse un gran chasco_ puede ser una expresión útil.


----------



## Antpax

licinio said:


> _Llevarse un gran chasco_ puede ser una expresión útil.


 
Hola licinio:

No es exactamente lo mismo, diría yo. "Llevarse un chasco" es "llevarse una decepción", no conseguir lo que se espera. Por norma general, cuando te llevas un chasco te sienta mal, pero no siempre que te sienta mal algo, tienes que llevarte un chasco. Por ejemplo, si esperas que un amigo te felicite en tu cumpleaños y no lo hace, te llevas un chasco si no lo hace y te sienta mal. Pero por otro lado si tu jefe se pone a gritarte delante de la gente te sienta mal, pero, en este caso no te llevarías un chasco. No sé si me explico.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces es "Pero al oficialillo le sentó mal" sin ninguna duda.

Otras opciones con el mismo significado.
Le fastidió
Le molestó

Pero no son tan precisas.


----------



## chlapec

Yo te propondría: "se quedó fastidiado"


----------



## licinio

Antpax said:


> No sé si me explico.
> [...]



Clarisimo, gracias.


----------

